# Wo ist Paris Hilton ?



## borstel (16 Mai 2013)

In den letzten 2 - 3 Jahren hat man ja so gut wie nix mehr von Paris Hilton
gehört oder gesehen! Jetzt hat die Egozentrikerin ma veraten wieso!
Sie wurde tatsächlich vor 3 Jahren in ihrem Haus von einem geisteskranken Stalker 
mit dem Messer bedroht, seither scheißt sie ein bisl auf den Ruhm, genug Kohle hat se 
doch eigentlich auch gemacht, also warum weiter die Zielscheibe geben! Clever & weisichtig!
Berechnung ist doch ihre grösste Trumpfkarte!


----------



## simsonfan (16 Mai 2013)

Ahja ... dachte schon, dass sie einfach ruhiger geworden ist ... dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2013)

die kommt schon noch wieder, nur Geduld


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht, in welcher Welt du lebst borstel, aber gib mal in der Suche "Paris Hilton" und du wirst tausende Bilder von ihr finden, egal ob Candids oder bei Events


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 Mai 2013)

vor allem ist sie in Cannes


----------



## technoboy89 (16 Mai 2013)

Na zum Glück, man muss die doch nicht immer im TV sehn. vllt hat sie ja auch dazugelernt


----------



## Claudia (16 Mai 2013)

das stand dazu gestern auf Bild.de

*Jetzt offiziell!*
*
Paris Hilton verabschiedet sich vom Party-Leben*

*Society-Girl Paris Hilton (32) kennt man als wildes Party-Girl, das sich ganz groß inszeniert. Doch seit mehr als zwei Jahren hört und sieht man die einst so präsente Hotelerbin weniger in der Öffentlichkeit. Der Grund: Paris hatte Todesangst!*
Ausgelöst wurde die durch Stalker Nathan Lee Parada, der 2010 versuchte, mit Messern bewaffnet in ihren Hauptwohnsitz in den Hollywood Hills einzubrechen. Zum ersten Mal spricht Paris Hilton jetzt detailliert über die Nacht, die ihr ganzen Leben veränderte.
*„Es war beängstigend. So etwas hatte ich vorher noch nie erlebt und es hat mich zutiefst erschüttert“, erklärte die berühmte Blondine gegenüber der britischen Zeitung „The Sun". „Um 5 Uhr morgens hörte ich, wie jemand gegen mein Fenster schlug. Ich ging die Treppe runter und sah einen verrückten Typen mit zwei riesigen Küchenmessern in der Hand. Er sah aus als ob er mich töten wollte.“*
Ihr damaliger Freund Cy Waits stellte den Einbrecher, er wurde zu einer zweijährigen Haftstrafe verurteilt. Trotzdem lebt Paris Hilton noch immer in Angst.
*„Jemanden mit so viel Hass in den Augen zu sehen, jemanden, der mich töten will – das hat mich dazu gebracht, Dinge in Frage zu stellen und den Preis des Ruhmes zu überdenken. Nach dieser Attacke hatte ich mich dazu entschieden, mich aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückzuziehen bevor etwas noch Schlimmeres passiert.“*

Doch Paris musste sich weiterhin mit einem liebeskranken Stalker herumschlagen. Diesmal handelte es sich um einen Mann namens James Rainford, der sogar Hiltons damaligen Freund Cy Waits angriff. Paris engagierte bewaffnete Bodyguards, die sie rund um die Uhr beschützen sollten. 
*„Ich hatte Angst, mein Haus überhaupt noch zu verlassen“, erinnert sich Paris Hilton im „The Sun“-Interview. „Ich litt unter Verfolgungswahn, hatte die ganze Zeit Angst, dass mir jemand folgen würde. Nach den beiden Stalker-Attacken begann ich zu glauben, dass mich jemand umbringen würde.“*
Es sei so schlimm gewesen, dass sie nicht mal mehr im Stande war, einfachste, tagtägliche Dinge zu verrichten, berichtet die Hotel-Erbin. „Ich ging nicht mehr auf Partys oder in Clubs. Stattdessen habe ich mich auf mein Geschäft konzentriert.“

Jetzt arbeitet Paris unermüdlich an ihrem neuen Image. Die Paris, die wilde Partys feierte, die mit einem Sex-Tape Schlagzeilen machte und auch öfter mal ein paar Tage im Gefängnis verbrachte (u.a. wegen Verkehrsdelikten) – diese Blondine soll es nicht mehr geben. 
*„Ich habe mich in den letzten Jahren sehr verändert. Ich bin keine dumme Blondine, die man herumschubsen kann. Ich bin eine taffe Business-Frau“, sagt Paris. Ihr neues Groß-Projekt: ihre eigene Hotelkette gründen. Auf Partys geht sie noch, allerdings seltener.*
„Ich wollte schon immer etwas eigenes auf die Beine stellen, etwas aus meinen Leben machen und nicht nur vom Geld meiner Familie leben. Natürlich wäre das der einfachste Weg, aber ich möchte unabhängig sein und meine Familie stolz machen.“


----------



## borstel (16 Mai 2013)

Ich wollte damit sagen das es für ihre Verhältnisse still um sie geworden ist, so in den letzten 2 Jahren, das muss euch doch auch aufgefallen sein? Früher hat sie doch jede Gelegenheit genutzt ihren Bekanntheitsgrat zu maximieren die Zeiten sind doch definitiv lange vorbei! Und das sie fotografiert wird kann se woll nicht verhindern!


----------



## comatron (16 Mai 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> * Ich bin keine dumme Blondine, die man herumschubsen kann. Ich bin eine taffe Business-Frau“, sagt Paris.*



rofl3rofl3rofl3

Was das Schubsen betrifft - da mag sie Recht haben.


----------

